
Amazon's new Snowball box should worry Cisco, HP, IBM and other big IT companies - rajathagasthya
http://www.businessinsider.com/amazon-snowball-vacuums-up-data-centers-2015-10
======
Chefkoochooloo
This is a revolutionary tool that will help all businesses, especially small
businesses get their information protected without the steep price from
competitors like IBM and Cisco. Good job Amazon.

